# Anyone know how to remove the center console?



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

Curious how to do it... Next mod coming up


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Anyone know how to remove the center console? (353S)*

I am not sure how to remove it, but I want to remove the seatbacks for what I assume is a similar reason


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

To remove the center console, you probably need to drop the panels under the steering wheel and remove the passenger panel and the glove box. It it's anything like the A3 (the only car I've done this on), removing the panels will reveal the bolts to remove the console and expose the double din cage for the stereo and HVAC unit.
What are you up to?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

353-
I'm sure you already know about this, but here's how michelangelo did it:
Removing the MK2 center console


----------

